# Left them biting......



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

My buddy Woody overslept so I gave him a 15 minute grace period.
First stop, cast towards the marsh & watched my topwater explode 3 times before this 32" Red inhaled it.
Watched the school push & fight each other for the next 4 Reds.
Switched topwater it didn't matter, still catching & texting Woody pictures.
Could have kept catching & texting but the Reds were getting smaller 26"
Left them biting for a buddy that's a guide & his charter. He continue to wear them out.

Woody picked the wrong day to oversleep. ..... ICM


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Ice Cream Man said:


> My buddy Woody overslept so I gave him a 15 minute grace period.
> First stop, cast towards the marsh & watched my topwater explode 3 times before this 32" Red inhaled it.
> Watched the school push & fight each other for the next 4 Reds.
> Switched topwater it didn't matter, still catching & texting Woody pictures.
> ...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice, I caught 5 in a row on zara spook Jr n needed to cut off n retie for each.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

DAMN!!! Where abouts you fish, ICM? Not looking for hot spots just what area/city?


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Wilmington, NC..... Found them again yesterday, but this time had a pod of Porpoises in the area. Had one interested in my topwater, pulled it away - a rookie move. ..... ICM


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ahh thought you were here in FL. 
Yeah rookie move indeed! I hate when they blow up on your plug and you make 2 or 3 casts to the same spot and their gone!


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Next time Woody oversleeps, call me........


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

I was told by 2 reliable sources that my last week school of Reds has just been netted.
And the netter offer to sell them to a third person that I know.
What a broken fishery system we have in NC.....ICM


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ice Cream Man said:


> I was told by 2 reliable sources that my last week school of Reds has just been netted.
> And the netter offer to sell them to a third person that I know.
> What a broken fishery system we have in NC.....ICM


You guys need the net ban that they implemented here in Florida in the mid 90s for sure, my buddy Bryan fishes Wilmington also and tells me horror stories all the time.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You guys need the net ban that they implemented here in Florida in the mid 90s for sure, my buddy *Bryan* fishes Wilmington also and tells me horror stories all the time.


Last name Meade?
Didn't think he had any friends, anywhere.
He my electrician, I know shocking.......ICM


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Last name Meade?
> Didn't think he had any friends, anywhere.......ICM


Yes that's him I use the word friend loosely. Just took him to the glades a few months ago (my fishing area)put him on his biggest snook ever he's a hell of a fisherman just don't let him know that.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks gladesrunner67


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

uh-oh! I think he's watching us........
_"Hey Bryan, what's up?"_......ICM


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

That's impressive. Where is the tournament? .....ICM


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Ice Cream Man said:


> My buddy Woody overslept so I gave him a 15 minute grace period.
> First stop, cast towards the marsh & watched my topwater explode 3 times before this 32" Red inhaled it.
> Watched the school push & fight each other for the next 4 Reds.
> Switched topwater it didn't matter, still catching & texting Woody pictures.
> ...


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Mungo?


----------

